# When can you feel the puppies move



## Spaniel mad

Storm will be 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow and im sure last nite i could feel her puppies move.

Is this possible at this stage or was it something else??


----------



## Molly's Mum

You may be able to feel the pups moving around by now, I didn't until week 7+ but Molly was carrying very high up, its such a lovely feeling when you feel those babies


----------



## Spaniel mad

Molly's Mum said:


> You may be able to feel the pups moving around by now, I didn't until week 7+ but Molly was carrying very high up, its such a lovely feeling when you feel those babies


I wasnt sure if it was the babies but she had been out for a pooh so i knew it wasnt that. She is very big and hard bless her and it felt like little flutters


----------



## Molly's Mum

That sounds about right  Soon you will feeling them kicking & wriggling about, I used to sit there for hours with my hand on Molly's tum. Right at the end I used to be able to watch then too


----------



## Spaniel mad

Molly's Mum said:


> That sounds about right  Soon you will feeling them kicking & wriggling about, I used to sit there for hours with my hand on Molly's tum. Right at the end I used to be able to watch then too


I cant wait for that. I will try and record it on my phone


----------



## Molly's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I cant wait for that. I will try and record it on my phone


If you have a stethoscope, you will be able to hear there heartbeats in the last week too  It's a lovely time and a brill excuse just to cuddle up to your girl, she will love the extra attention and Molly loved me rubbing her tummy


----------



## lynn9994

Hi I think its usually in the 7th week they start moving, my Charli has 2 weeks to go and have not felt hers move yet I luvvv that feeling it gives me a buzz i think it for ages just watching and waiting lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Storm already craves more attention and has got very clingy. I rub her belly for her every night and her eyes go all funny where she loves it soo much

I might have to try and get a stethoscope


----------



## Molly's Mum

You can pick them up on Ebay, mine came with my whelping kit. Those girls do seem to enjoy those belly rubs, Molly still like them now, she still giving Tia the odd little suckle and I think it soothes her. 

You've not got long to go now  

There are quite a few litters due in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Spaniel mad

Molly's Mum said:


> You can pick them up on Ebay, mine came with my whelping kit. Those girls do seem to enjoy those belly rubs, Molly still like them now, she still giving Tia the odd little suckle and I think it soothes her.
> 
> You've not got long to go now
> 
> There are quite a few litters due in the next couple of weeks


I will have a look on ebay later - Thanx

Nope 3 weeks and counting. we are all excited

Yeah i know 3 people on here who have litters due at the same time. I started a thread for us all yesterday so we can compare notes so i think i will now add the fact that i felt Storms babies move lol


----------



## Molly's Mum

Is this your 1st litter?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Molly's Mum said:


> Is this your 1st litter?


Its Storms first litter but our 4th


----------



## shazalhasa

All I've been doing the last few days is feeling fluffles belly  not poking and prodding or anything, just little soft strokes, she seems to really enjoy it and will lay on her back for ages. I've not felt any kind of movement but sometimes there is a very slight bump here and there.

She seems to have phases of looking rounder too, I look at her one minute and she's got a right buddha belly and then I look at her again and it's not so big


----------



## Spaniel mad

shazalhasa said:


> All I've been doing the last few days is feeling fluffles belly  not poking and prodding or anything, just little soft strokes, she seems to really enjoy it and will lay on her back for ages. I've not felt any kind of movement but sometimes there is a very slight bump here and there.
> 
> She seems to have phases of looking rounder too, I look at her one minute and she's got a right buddha belly and then I look at her again and it's not so big


We can feel little long lumps which i assume are her pups

Storm is getting bigger everyday


----------



## shazalhasa

Molly's Mum said:


> Is this your 1st litter?


Mine and fluffles first litter :001_unsure:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Well I wish you both all the luck in the world and I am looking forward to the regular updates & photo's  It's 9 weeks today since Molly had her pups and it just flew by, I look at Tia and can't imagine she was so tiny, now she's bouncing around causing havoc


----------



## Spaniel mad

Molly's Mum said:


> Well I wish you both all the luck in the world and I am looking forward to the regular updates & photo's  It's 9 weeks today since Molly had her pups and it just flew by, I look at Tia and can't imagine she was so tiny, now she's bouncing around causing havoc


Thank you

Im hoping to keep one of Storms babies


----------



## Molly's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Thank you
> 
> Im hoping to keep one of Storms babies


You have a nice green blob for that honey


----------



## Spaniel mad

Molly's Mum said:


> You have a nice green blob for that honey


Thanx and one back for you


----------



## Molly's Mum

shazalhasa said:


> Mine and fluffles first litter :001_unsure:


Well good luck and there are plenty of people around if you need any help or advice, just give one of us a shout x


----------



## Spaniel mad

Molly's Mum said:


> Well good luck and there are plenty of people around if you need any help or advice, just give one of us a shout x


Dont worry im sure i will be asking lots of questions lol

You can never know too much


----------



## shazalhasa

We're hoping to get a little girl for showing


----------



## Molly's Mum

shazalhasa said:


> We're hoping to get a little girl for showing


Thats brill to hear as well 

That was my main reason for having Molly's litter, I hope Tia continues to flourish and I will be able to show her, although it's too early to tell yet.

Well by the looks of it we are going to be kept busy with gorgeous pups in the next couple of weeks..... I love it


----------



## cav

i felt it about 7 weeks but could feel strong movements at about 8 weeks

but her litter before that she only had one so she was near the end before i could feel anything


----------



## Maryah adkins

My girl Karma is about 8 weeks along, but I am not sure. I feel as well as see the puppies move, and she has been having a lot of discharge here lately. Could anyone help me figure out if I am correct on my guess?


----------



## Rafa

Do you not know when she was mated?

What colour is the discharge?


----------



## Maryah adkins

Rafa said:


> Do you not know when she was mated?
> 
> What colour is the discharge?


Unfortunately no I don't know when she had mated. And the discharge is clear.


----------



## Rafa

If she has a clear discharge, she could be close to labour beginning.

If you don't know her due date, it does make it difficult. A pregnant bitch should not really be left unattended for several days before her due date. Are you able to be with her?

I would have your whelping box ready and be vigilant for the signs of early labour which are digging/nesting, restlessness, and sometimes loss of appetite/vomiting.

What breed is she and what breed was she mated to?


----------



## Maryah adkins

Rafa said:


> If she has a clear discharge, she could be close to labour beginning.
> 
> If you don't know her due date, it does make it difficult. A pregnant bitch should not really be left unattended for several days before her due date. Are you able to be with her?
> 
> I would have your whelping box ready and be vigilant for the signs of early labour which are digging/nesting, restlessness, and sometimes loss of appetite/vomiting.
> 
> What breed is she and what breed was she mated to?


She is always with me since we found out she is pregnant. She is a Boxer, Pitbull mix. I have a whelping box, but she wont go near it other than to pull what's in it out and up on to the bed.
I have noticed that here lately she has been very restless and not wanting to eat her breakfast but will eat it at night along with her supper and then eat her brothers food.


----------

